# Weed lines



## L/D Max (Mar 5, 2009)

Anyone seen any weed lines in the past couple of days within 30 miles? Caught some bull Mahi on one 2 miles south of the edge 2 weeks ago. Sure would like to find another one of those...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There was a nice rip near the elbow yesterday with some scattered weeds on it and we fished one there last week as well. Plenty of wahoo and dolphin


----------



## L/D Max (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks Chris.


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

Wasn't there a weedline 30 miles south of destin? Is this true or is it just a myth?

2100 sea chaser


----------

